# Winterpokal - Ladies Only - das Rennen (since 2016)



## Aninaj (2. November 2016)

Ich mach hier mal einen auf Rennleitung  

7 Ladies Only Teams finden sich diese Jahr zum Winterpokal im ibc ein. Gemeinsam wollen sie der Kälte und Dunkelheit trotzen. Sich gegenseitig motivieren. Sich selbst übertreffen. Oder einfach nur das Gefühl haben, nicht allein bei dem Wetter unterwegs zu sein.

Trotz des zusätzlichen Feiertages und wohl meistens auch genutzten Brückentages im Süden Deutschlands, setzen sich die Berliner bereits kurz nach dem Start an die Spitze des Feldes. Auf den Plätzen 7 und 8 tummeln sich zwei noch unvollständige Teams. Und auch der wilde Süden hat noch einen freien Platz für eine mutige Bikerin.

Aktuelle Stand:

1. Offroadgirls Berlin 2 - 57
2. Das Matschrudel - 47
3. SnowFlow - 39
4. der wilde Süden - 31
5. Querbeet - 22
6. Dreiländereck - 18
7. Sofanordwand - 11

Das gibt schon mal einen interessanten Vorgeschmack auf das weitere Renngeschehen. Wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## Rennschnegge (3. November 2016)

Coole Idee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2016)

Die erste Woche ist geschafft und das Feld fängt an, sich etwas auseinander zu ziehen. Ihren 1. Platz haben die Berlinerinnen weiter ausgebaut und distanzieren sich von dem folgenden Feld (Plätze 2-5), das recht eng beieinander liegt.

Die beiden letzten Teams kämpfen noch um Vollständigkeit, so fehlt dem Querbeet noch eine tapfere Bikerin, während das Dreiländereck als Duo sehr fleißig Punkte sammelt und dicht am vorletzten Team dran bleibt (Mädels ihr seid super) 

Aktueller Stand:

1. Offroadgirls Berlin 2 -149
2. SnowFlow -108
3. Das Matschrudel- 105
4. Sofanordwand- 103
5. der wilde Süden- 94
6. Querbeet- 46
7. Dreiländereck- 42


----------



## Perlenkette (6. November 2016)

Team Querbeet ist (in Top-Besetzung) seit einer Woche komplett. Zwei krankheitsbedingte Ausfälle und eine berufliche Abwesenheit schmälern die erste Woche; nun starten wir aber voll durch und werden ab morgen aufholen. Wir schalten zurück zur Rennleitung.


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2016)

Das ist ja schräg - im Team Ranking (da hatte ich geschaut) stehen nur 4 Mitglieder - Aber unter "Mitglieder" sind es tatsächlich 5. Wahrscheinlich noch keine Punkte erfahren. Na dann hopp hopp


----------



## Perlenkette (6. November 2016)

Ja, Begründung siehe oben. Ich mußte grade eine Woche in Hessen verbringen. Ohne Bike. Zwei sind krank.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2016)

Ich bin so frei ...

1. Offroadgirls Berlin 2 -149
2. SnowFlow -108
3. Das Matschrudel- 105
4. Sofanordwand- 103
5. der wilde Süden- 94
6. Querbeet- 46
7. Dreiländereck- 42

Nette Idee!


----------



## Aninaj (13. November 2016)

Der erste Wintereinbruch hat Deutschland erobert, aber davon lassen sich echte MTB-lerinnen nicht beeindrucken und sammeln fließig Punkte für den Winterpokal.  Die Berlinneren scheinen unaufhaltsam und behaupten ihren 1. Platz auch in dieser Woche. Einen riesigen Sprung haben dagegen die Mädels des Dreiländerecks gemacht - vom letzten auf den 2. Platz - und das mit nur 3 Mitgliedern - echt stark  Dahinter tummelt sich weiterhin das Mittelfeld wo es zu kleinen Verschiebungen, aber (noch) keinen dramatischen Änderungen kam. Aktuelles Schlusslicht bilden die Querbeet-Mädels, die sich wahrscheinlich noch aufwärmen, um dann - wenn keine guckt - das Feld von hinten aufzurollen  

1. (1) Offroadgirls Berlin 2 -286 
2. (7) Dreiländereck- 213
3. (5) der wilde Süden- 195
4. (4) Sofanordwand- 191
5. (2) SnowFlow -181
6. (3) Das Matschrudel- 168
7. (6) Querbeet- 110


----------



## bajcca (14. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aktuelles Schlusslicht bilden die Querbeet-Mädels, die sich wahrscheinlich noch aufwärmen, um dann - wenn keine guckt - das Feld von hinten aufzurollen



 Verrate unsere Taktik hier bitte nicht liebe @Aninaj


----------



## Aninaj (20. November 2016)

Woche 3 ist so gut wie beendet und auch diesmal gibt es wieder kleine Veränderungen im Ranking. Aber natürlich nicht auf Platz 1, denn den verteidigen die Berlinerinnen mit Bravour (wie machen die Mädels das eigentlich ). Die Sofanordwand Girls habens diese Woche richtig krachen lassen und erobern den 2. Platz mit einem doch komfortablen Vorsprung vor Platz 3. Die Mitte ist immer noch recht dicht beieinander und bereitet wohl grad den Angriff vor  Auch unser aktuelles Schlusslicht - die Querbeet Mädels - hat zugelegt und gehört wohl bald zur Verfolgergruppe. - Mädels ihr seid klasse  
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/418
1) (1) Offroadgirls Berlin 2 430
2) (4) Sofanordwand 344
3) (2) Dreiländereck 262
4) (3) der wilde Süden 258
5) (5) SnowFlow 249
6) (6) Das Matschrudel 226
7) (7) Querbeet 198


----------



## Aninaj (28. November 2016)

Woche 4 ist geschafft. Ganz vorn ändert sich wohl vorerst nix mehr, wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht  Die Sofanordwand verteidigt souverän ihren 2. Platz. Dahinter wurde wieder bunt gewürfelt. Der Kampf um Platz 3 bleibt vorerst ohne wirkliches Ergebnis, zu dicht liegt das Feld beieinander. Weiter so 

1) (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 619
2) (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 481
3) (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 355
4) (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 344
5) (7) Ladies only - Querbeet 316
6) (4) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 313
7) (3) Ladies Only - Dreiländereck 308


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2016)

Schön, dass wir ab Platz 3 so einträchtig zusammen liegen


----------



## xSophie (3. Dezember 2016)

Man könnte euch doch jetzt schon wenigstens einen Trostpreis für eure bestimmte Niederlage geben. Ein gutes Team setzt sich halt nicht nur aus Internet und Einbildung zusammen.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Man könnte euch doch jetzt schon wenigstens einen Trostpreis für eure bestimmte Niederlage geben. Ein gutes Team setzt sich halt nicht nur aus Internet und Einbildung zusammen.



Wow, da spricht eine Frachfrau


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt muss es doch raus:

"Don't feed the troll", die trollt sich dann davon .


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es sogar Leute geben soll, die sich was auf Duhmheit und schlechte Manieren einbilden. Sachen gibt's...


----------



## xSophie (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube frische Luft würde dir gut tun. Wer sagt denn heute (Troll/en)? Ach stimmt ja, Leute die ohne Internet nicht mehr leben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es sogar Leute geben soll, die sich was auf Duhmheit und schlechte Manieren einbilden. Sachen gibt's...



Tja, bei den Jungs fällt das unter die Kategorie: "Meiner ist der längste".


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2016)

Schwanzvergleich wäre ja vergleichsweise interessant, da hätten wir wenigstens was zum gucken.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab sie ignoriert und muss mirs nicht mehr ansehen ... hat was


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich wäre ja vergleichsweise interessant, da hätten wir wenigstens was zum gucken.



   ...  das wäre dann so wie der Nippel-Thread ...
... silikonierte geölte sich räkelnde "Damen" ...
... nur eben anders ...  
Den Thread gibt's doch schon hier ...


----------



## Aninaj (5. Dezember 2016)

Back to topic:

5 Wochen trotzen wir nun schon der kalten Witterung. Die letzte Woche war wohl für die Meisten von uns die bisher härteste. Auch in den sonst wärmeren Regionen hielt sich die Temperatur viel zu lange unter 0 Grad. Mancher Orts Schnee. Oft aber zumindest Reif überzogene Trails. Fleissig gefahren sind trotzdem alle  Das schlägt sich auf im Ranking nieder. Platz 1 und 2 wie in den Vorwochen und dahinter wird fleissig weiter gemischt. Let's Ride on.

1) (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 720
2) (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 642
3) (5) Ladies only-Querbeet 447
4) (4) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 445
5) (7) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 412
6) (3) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 401
7) (6) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 376


----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

Laaaangweilig


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke für´s Organisieren, Rechnen und Auswerten!


----------



## future27 (6. Dezember 2016)

Super Idee - weiter so. Allen mitradelnden Ladys einen schönen Nikolaus. 

Liebe Grüße, die eiskalte Steffi


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2016)

Im Weihnachtsstress ist die Rennleitung offensichtlich verhindert, deshalb springe ich mal ein .

Auf der Spitze des Feldes haben die Berliner Damen schon einen grossen Vorsprung, der vermutlich nur durch bundesweite heftige Schneefälle schmelzen könnte. Auf die wartet sehnsüchtig auch die rote Laterne des zweitplatzierten Teams, um den aktuellen Vorsprung auf die Verfolgerinnen noch komfortabler zu machen. Alle anderen geniessen die schneefreie Zeit und fahren fleissig Punkte ein. Das Matschrudel macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und setzt sich auf die Spitze des Verfolgerfeldes auf Platz drei. Da hier aber alle Teams noch dicht beieinander sind, dürfen wir auf den weiteren Rennverlauf gespannt sein!

Weiter so! 

1) (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 945
2) (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 823
3) (4) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 591
4) (3) Ladies only-Querbeet 575
5) (5) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 568
6) (6) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 547
7) (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 493


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (22. Dezember 2016)

Das Verfolgerfeld im Kampf um Platz drei ist dicht gedrängt- man könnte auch sagen: die drei Teams liegen einträchtig beieinander. Gestern für kurze Zeit sogar einmal punktgleich. 



Wer wird sich absetzen; wer wird im Kampf um Rang drei ehrgeizig an Weihnachten frühmorgens oder zwischen den Gängen des Festmahls trainieren gehen? Oder wer wird vor Nahrungsmittel- und Süßgebäck- Überfüllung trainieren gehen müssen? Wir dürfen gespannt sein und schalten zurück zur Rennleitung.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2016)

Bei eurem Stress kann unser Team die geruhsamen Tage so richtig genießen  
haben ja nix zu verlieren 

  in diesem Sinne  

 _*Schöne Weihnachten*_  euch allen


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Dezember 2016)

Die Rennleitung ist wahrscheinlich im Zwischen-Weihnachts-und-Silvester-Streß.; daher springe ich auch mal als Aushilfe ein.

Zeit für eine Jahresabschlussbilanz: 

1) (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1278
2) (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 1161
3) (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 742
4) (6) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 727
5) (5) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 690
6) (3) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 659
7) (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 582

Trotz frostiger Temperaturen, gefrorenem Boden und Eis wurde fleissig gefahren, gelaufen, geturnt, skigefahren- und skigetourt, geklettert, gymnastelt und Gewichte gestemmt. Es wurden Winter-Funktionsklamotten getestet und Weihnachtskalorien vernichtet; vielleicht hatte auch die ein- oder andere etwas Neues vom Christkind. 

Die Snow-Flow - Ladies haben die Bedingungen für sich entdeckt und ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht, indem sie eine grandiose Aufholjagd hingelegt haben. Die Dreiländereckmädels halten ihren 5. Platz tapfer zu dritt(!). Platz 1 und 2 sind -wer hätte es gedacht- unverändert. Sollte es keine Verletzungen oder Streiks geben; sind diese Plätze wohl vergeben. Aber wir (der Rest) tun unser Bestes, mischen die Plätze weiter regelmässig durch und kämpfen fleissig weiter!

Guten Rutsch allerseits und allen WP-Teilnehmerinnen sowie allen neugierigen Mitlesern Alles Gute für's Neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2016)

ts ts ts - das Jahr ist noch gar nicht zu Ende und dann gibts schon ne Jahresabschlußbilanz. Dabei komme ich grad von meiner letzten 2016er Tour zurück 

Aber vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Dezember 2016)

Und ich habe gerade eben noch die letzten 2 Pünktchen für dieses Jahr eingetragen.


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Dezember 2016)

JaJa tut mir leid; ich dachte Ihr feiert alle schon. Und ich geh jetzt auch feiern daher sollte es auch nicht später sein. 

(Vielleicht war ich etwas übermotiviert; kam grade vom Silvesterlauf. Jahresziel-  ein Wettkampf im Jahr-  erreicht)


----------



## Rennschnegge (31. Dezember 2016)

Einen Dank an die Rennleitung und die Vertreterinnen 

Allen ein tolles Jahr 2017, mit tollem Radelwetter, tollen Trails....viel Zeit und Spass !!
und nun feiert schön


----------



## Aninaj (8. Januar 2017)

Meine Damen, ich würde sagen es wird langsam mal Zeit, die Hände aus den Taschen zu nehmen und die Weihnachtskalorien wieder abzustrampeln. Im Ranking hat sich seit letztem Jahr wenig getan. Die Plätze 3-5 sind weiterhin nah beieinander und fleißig am tauschen. Mädels, haut rein! Kommt gesund und fit durch den Winter, der zeigt sich grad von seiner schönsten Seite. 

1) (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.438
2) (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 1.343
3) (3) Ladies Only - Querbeet 805
4) (5) Ladies Only  -Dreiländereck 802
5) (4) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 791
6) (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 707
7) (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 612


----------



## Aninaj (15. Januar 2017)

Und schon wieder ist eine Woche um und es wurde (mehr oder weniger) fleißig trainiert. Im Großen und Ganzen hat sich nicht viel bewegt. Die Berlinerinnen konnte auch der Wintereinbruch diese Woche (innerhalb von 15 min war alles weiß) nicht aufhalten fleißig in die Pedale zu treten. Die Dreiländereck Ladies haben sich auch einen kleinen Vorsprung vor den Querbeet Ladies erarbeitet, aber warten wir ab, wie sich das weiterentwickelt. Die anderen Teams scheinen sich mehr oder weniger eingegroovt zu haben. Vielleicht bringt der Schnee aber den SnowFlow Mädels noch etwas Auftrieb, Platz 4 ist nicht weit. Auf geht's.

1 (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.590
2 (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 1.467
3 (4) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 892
4 (3) Ladies only-Querbeet 852
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 837
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 785
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 702


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2017)

Mädels, es wird langweilig. Die letzten Wochen hat sich ja schon wenig getan, aber diese Woche... gar nix. Kein winzig kleines Plätzchen wurde getauscht. Alles wie letzte Woche auch. Könnte man meinen. 

Wer genau hinschaut, sieht, dass sich die Mädels der Sofanordwand an die Berlinerinnen herangearbeitet haben. Nur noch läppische 22 Punkte trennen Platz 1 und Platz 2. Da ist noch alles möglich, das wird ja wieder spannend. Und auch Platz 3 ist noch lange nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Sowohl die Querbeet als auch die SnowFlow Bikerinnen haben noch gute Chancen auf einen Treppchenplatz. 

Es sind noch zwei Monate Zeit nochmal richtig in die Pedale zu treten, um den anderen zu zeigen, was in euch steckt. Kette rechts und los geht's.

1 (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.701
2 (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 1.679
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 965
4 (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 931
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 904
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 845
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 766


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2017)

Und es ist geschafft, mit gefühlt Mach 3 düst die Sofanordwand-truppe an Berlin vorbei und baut den Vorsprung auch gleich mal auf komfortable 111 Punkte aus. Mädels, was gibts bei euch zum Frühstück? Das wollen wir auch! 

Ansonsten werden weiter (mehr oder weniger) fleißig  Punkte gesammelt. Der Januar ist geschafft. Der Wetterfrosch quakt was von wärmeren Temperaturen. Na mal schauen, was da noch passiert.

1 (2) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 1.932
2 (1) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.821
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.044
4 (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.019
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.004
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 931
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 849


----------



## nikka (5. Februar 2017)

Platz 1 
Sehr cooles Team, wir Ladies von der Sofanordwand


----------



## Aninaj (5. Februar 2017)

Und auch diese Woche haben sich die Sofanordwand Girlies nicht ausgeruht, sondern ihren Vorsprung sogar ein wenig weiter ausgebaut.  Mal schauen, wie lange sie dieses Tempo noch durchhalten.  Die Plätze 3-5 liegen weiterhin dicht beieinander. Da bleibt es spannend, wer sich am Ende auf Platz 3 durchsetzen kann.

Es bleiben noch 7 Wochen, d.h. 49 Tage an denen ihr fleißig Punkte sammeln könnt. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung! Also, Hopp Mädels - wie die Schweizer sagen 

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2.027
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.852
3 (3) Ladies Only - Dreiländereck 1.078
4 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.062
5 (4) Ladies Only - Querbeet 1.042
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 997
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 875


----------



## Mausoline (5. Februar 2017)

Auf dem Sofa haben sich so scheint´s, die Viren noch nicht breit gemacht 

Na dann  allen weiter gute Fahrt


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Februar 2017)

Die Sofanordwand schreckt sogar Viren ab ... meistens ... nicht wirklich. 

Aber wenn eine krankheitsbedingt ausfällt, springen die anderen Teammitgliederinnen für sie ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. Februar 2017)

Oh, was ist das los? Sind die Berlinerinnen Offline gegangen? Die ganze Woche keinen einzigen Punkt eingetragen?! 

Bei allen anderen Teams scheint alles seine vertrauten Wege zu gehen. Die SofaGirlies nutzen nochmal den Schnee so richtig aus und die Querbeet Mädels schieben sich wieder vor auf Platz 4. Und dass die drei Damen des Dreiländerecks sich weiterhin tapfer auf Platz 3 behaupten, sollte wirklich mal etwas mehr Anerkennung verdienen! Ladies ihr seid ganz große Klasse 

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2.215
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 1.865
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.198
4 (5) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.169
5 (4) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.153
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.067
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 976


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Februar 2017)

Immer wieder sonntags .....  das ist ja spannender als der Sonntags-Krimi ! 

(Wir waren sogar für eine halbe Stunde mal auf Platz 3; bevor die Dreiländereckis von Ihrer Mädelstour zurückkamen )  
Respekt auch für die Auto-KM-Leistungen . Einige sporteln ja mit ganz schönem Einsatz!


----------



## Bettina (13. Februar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Auto-KM-Leistungen


Ja, schade dass die nicht zählen  Aber gemeinsam fährt es sich schöner!
Nächstes Jahr versuchen wir es vielleicht mal zu fünft, dann sind unsere Chancen ja doch etwas besser


----------



## future27 (13. Februar 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ja, schade dass die nicht zählen  Aber gemeinsam fährt es sich schöner!
> Nächstes Jahr versuchen wir es vielleicht mal zu fünft, dann sind unsere Chancen ja doch etwas besser



Gute Idee  

Ich hatte meine KM noch gar nicht eingetragen - ich war nämlich im Gegensatz zu sonst auch mal am Wochenende unterwegs ;-) 

So kann es gern weitergehen mit dem Radeln, 
liebe Grüße aus dem Pott

Steffi


----------



## Aninaj (19. Februar 2017)

Und wieder ist eine WP Woche geschafft. Die SofaMädels geben weiter mächtig Gas. In Berlin wurden immerhin ein paar Einträge gemacht, so richtig Dampf ist aber noch nicht (wieder) dahinter. Vielleicht sollten wir ein paar Genesungswünsche in die Hauptstadt schicken. 

Dafür haben die Querbeets auf die Tube gedrückt und 2 Pünktchen mehr auf's Konto geschippt wie die drei Damen vom3LänderEck. Das schaut aktuell noch nach ner Menge Spannung aus. Aber 3 gegen 5... ist für die anderen Teams ja doch irgendwie ein klein wenig peinlich  Macht aber nix, so lange wir alle unseren Spaß haben. Also, der Frühling kommt - ich war heute im T-Shirt fahren (zumindest Berg hoch) - es gibt keine Ausreden mehr sich nicht auf's Radl zu schwingen 

1(1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2.399
2(2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.010
3(4) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.285
4(3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.283
5(5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.246
6(6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.170
7(7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.077


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2017)

Vor 10 Minuten hab ich noch 3 Tatort-Ergometerpunkte eingetragen  du bist zu früh  jeder Punkt zählt .... also bei uns


----------



## Bettina (19. Februar 2017)

Mist  bin im Skiurlaub 
Da muss ich dringend helfen.


----------



## future27 (20. Februar 2017)

Hi Mädels, 

da trage ich einmal nicht zeitnah ein :-( 



Bettina schrieb:


> Mist  bin im Skiurlaub
> Da muss ich dringend helfen.



Sind wieder auf dem dritten Platz ... @ Bettina, schönen Skiurlaub - wir halten die Stellung  

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## murmel04 (20. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll festzulegen bis wann die Punkte eingetragen werden sollen.

Denke bis Montag Mittag wäre doch ok, dann hat man am
Sonntag nicht den Stress nach Tour, duschen etc. noch schnell an den PC zu hüpfen um noch die Punkte einzutragen ...

So wäre es entspannter und die Tabelle muss dann nicht nochmal korrigiert werden


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2017)

Ach @murmel04  ist doch Spaß 
die Punkte sind doch am nächsten Sonntag dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (21. Februar 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll festzulegen bis wann die Punkte eingetragen werden sollen.
> 
> Denke bis Montag Mittag wäre doch ok, dann hat man am
> Sonntag nicht den Stress nach Tour, duschen etc. noch schnell an den PC zu hüpfen um noch die Punkte einzutragen ...
> ...


Ach, lass die anderen doch ruhig mal träumen


----------



## Aninaj (27. Februar 2017)

Liebe Mädels, es geht langsam auf die Zielgerade zu. Noch 4 Wochen zum Punkte sammeln. 

Die Platzierungen sind unverändert zu letzter Woche. Platz 3 und 4 liegen weiterhin dicht beieinander und die Berlinerinnen verlieren weiter Boden zu den Sofa-Girls. Also, nicht schlapp machen und weiter fleißig in die Pedale treten. Der Frühling kommt!

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2.658
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.084
3 (3) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.372
4 (4) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.369
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.316
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.195
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.143


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2017)

Ein kurzes Update zur Wochenmitte:

Plätze 1 und 2 scheinen entschieden. Um Platz 3 wird noch erbittert gekämpft 

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2.843
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.135
3 (4) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.518
4 (3) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.494
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.410
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.264
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.219


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2017)

So Mädels, die letzten 2 Wochen sind angebrochen. Die Plätze 1 und 2 sind wohl sicher vergeben. Aber Platz 3 hat sich noch nicht entschieden - wenn mag er lieber, die drei tapferen Radlerinnen aus dem Dreiländereck, oder die Querbeeterinnen?
Das kommende Wochenende soll in großen Teilen Deutschlands Regen bringen... Vielleicht ist das die Chance nochmal reinzutreten und den Gegnerinnen zu zeigen, was echte Winterpokalfahrerinnen sind?

Wir dürfen gespannt sein 

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 3.034
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.162
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.643
4 (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.598
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.492
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.363
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.272


----------



## Bettina (15. März 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das die Chance nochmal reinzutreten


Oh je, und ich bin Skifahren  ob ich das besser absage


----------



## future27 (15. März 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Oh je, und ich bin Skifahren  ob ich das besser absage


Hi Bettina, 

das Skifahren gönne ich dir  ... Wir schaffen das auch so, oder Murmel? 

Liebe Grüße
ausm Pott

Steffi


----------



## murmel04 (15. März 2017)

future27 schrieb:


> Hi Bettina,
> 
> das Skifahren gönne ich dir  ... Wir schaffen das auch so, oder Murmel?
> 
> ...



Klar schaffen wir das


----------



## Aninaj (20. März 2017)

Es ist fast geschafft. Die letzten Tagen des Winterpokals 2016/2017 sind angebrochen. Wie sich schon seit längerem abgezeichnet hat, stehen die ersten beiden Plätze fest. Um Platz 3 wird jedoch weiter gekämpft. Nur wenige Punkte trennen das Dreiländereck-Team von den Querbeets. Das wird tatsächlich noch spannend auf den letzten Metern. 

Hinweis, ihr habt nach dem Ende des WP noch 3 Tage Zeit eure fehlenden Einheiten einzutragen. 

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 3.134
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.258
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.721
4 (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.701
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.567
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.435
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.322


----------



## Aninaj (27. März 2017)

Mädels, nicht vergessen, noch bis Mittwoch alle Einheiten eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (30. März 2017)

Mädels, wir haben es (wieder mal) geschafft. Der Frühling ist da und wir haben uns von Schnee und Eis, Kälte und Dunkelheit nicht unterkriegen lassen! Großartig! Ich wünsche uns allen nun eine verletzungsfreie "Sommersaison" mit flowigen Trails, wärmender Sonne, viel Spaß und Freude am radln. Ride on.

Der Vollständigkeitshalber hier noch die Übersicht über den Endstand:

1 (1) Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 3.372
2 (2) Ladies Only - Offroadgirls Berlin 2 2.301
3 (3) Ladies Only-Dreiländereck 1.849
4 (4) Ladies only-Querbeet 1.809
5 (5) Ladies Only - SnowFlow 1.690
6 (6) Ladies Only - Das Matschrudel 1.533
7 (7) Ladies Only - der wilde Süden 1.409


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2017)

Gratulation ans Dreiländereck  zu dritt 

Danke @Aninaj für den Überblick 

und uns allen jetzt nur noch schöne Touren und Rides  ohne diesen Pokalstress


----------



## Bettina (31. März 2017)

Danke @Aninaj für deine Berichterstattung, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.
Nächsten Winter könnten wir es ja mal als Fünfländereck versuchen


----------



## Rennschnegge (31. März 2017)

Herzlichen Dank an die Rennleitung, das war eine Topidee 

Gratulation an das Team Sofanordwand !! und natürlich Hut ab Team Dreilaendereck !!

Leider mussten wir abreissen lassen... aber im November gehts wieder los und man muss sich ja Luft zur Steigerung lassen 

Wünsche Euch allen eine tolle Sommersaison und freue mich auf den naechsten Winter (ok im Sommer radel ich schon lieber ).


----------



## KaetheR (31. März 2017)

Lieben Dank @Aninaj für die Rennleitung  und herzlichen Glückwunsch an die 3 Teams auf dem Treppchen.
Verdammt starke Leistung...Chapeau! 

Wünsche euch allen einen tollen Sommer


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2017)

Kaum hat man sich einmal umgeschaut...
Schon ist der Herbst da  und der Winterpokal.
Ich hab da mal wieder ein Team aufgemacht... das mit dem Link muss ich noch hinbekommen 
Letztes mal haben wir uns zu dritt sehr gut geschlagen. Wer weiss was dieses Jahr geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Kaum hat man sich einmal umgeschaut...
> Schon ist der Herbst da  und der Winterpokal.
> Ich hab da mal wieder ein Team aufgemacht... das mit dem Link muss ich noch hinbekommen
> Letztes mal haben wir uns zu dritt sehr gut geschlagen. Wer weiss was dieses Jahr geht....



Erledigt


----------



## future27 (28. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen, 
ich bin auch wieder im Dreiländereck dabei  Können wir vielleicht noch eine Mitstreiterin gewinnen? 
Liebe Grüße 
Steffi


----------



## Rennschnegge (28. Oktober 2017)

Hi Zusammen, ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar Maedelsteams an... wir, Team Snowflow, sind wieder dabei. Nachdem es bei uns im letzten Jahr leider einen krankheitsbedingten Totalausfall gab haben wir in diesem Jahr eine neue Mitstreiterin 
Wir freuen uns auf das Maedelsrennen  ich finde das ist eine super Zusatzmotivation


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2017)

@Bettina @murmel04 @future27

Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Winterpokalpause machen, aber jetzt werde ich total unruhig und es wäre toll wieder mit dabei zu sein.
Hättet Ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich? Das wäre


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2017)

bajcca schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr noch ein Plätzchen für mich? Das wäre


Gerne


----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2017)

Juhu,ich freu mich, dass ich bei Euch mitmachen kann, Antrag ist gestellt


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Oktober 2017)

.... das ist ja wohl sowas von inkonsequent........  (soll ich vielleicht_ doch _auch wieder mitmachen........)


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... das ist ja wohl sowas von inkonsequent........  (soll ich vielleicht_ doch _auch wieder mitmachen........)



Ich warte


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Oktober 2017)

Incl.  Fatbiketreffen??


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2017)

Da ihr hier fleißig postet, hab ich den Titel mal etwas angepaßt 

Ansonsten bin ich mal ein bißchen faul und poste die aktuellen Teambanner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2017)

@Perlenkette 

Ach komm, sei doch etwas inkonsequent, ich bins ja auch.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Oktober 2017)

Ach Du meine Güte,  der Winterpokal  geht ja morgen schon los........


----------



## xsusix (29. Oktober 2017)

Waaas? Will auch mitmachen


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2017)

xsusix schrieb:


> Waaas? Will auch mitmachen



Na dann hopp hopp, such dir nen Team (artic girls und sofanordwand scheinen noch Plätze zu haben) oder gründe das 'Susi fährt allen davon' Team


----------



## xsusix (29. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es mit euch aus @WarriorPrincess @M_on_Centurion??


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Oktober 2017)

xsusix schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit euch aus @WarriorPrincess @M_on_Centurion??



Ich wär dabei, da hier in NM anscheinend keine Gruppe zusammenkommt! 
Wir könnten ja alle Ober-...-Regierungsbezirke vereinigen, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2017)

So langsam kommt Leben in die Bude  
Wünsch allen einen guten Start morgen  egal wie und mit was


----------



## xsusix (29. Oktober 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei, da hier in NM anscheinend keine Gruppe zusammenkommt!
> Wir könnten ja alle Ober-...-Regierungsbezirke vereinigen, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Oberpfalz Oberfranken passt schon mal 
Brauchen wir nur noch einen Team Namen...


----------



## M_on_Centurion (29. Oktober 2017)

Oberbayern würde auch passen. 
Mitmachen würde ich schon, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich viele Punkte einfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## future27 (30. Oktober 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich warte


 Ich auch :-D


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Oktober 2017)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Oberbayern würde auch passen.
> Mitmachen würde ich schon, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich viele Punkte einfahren kann.


Is doch wurscht - jeder Punkt zählt und minimiert den Schweinehund!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. November 2017)

Ich mache hier a bissl Werbung für unser WP-Team Ladies Only-Sofa Nordwand.

Bei uns gibt's noch zwei freie Plätze ... Mädels/Damen traut euch, zu Dritt wird's mit der LO-WP-Pokalverteidigung sowieso nix!


----------



## Aninaj (5. November 2017)

So, die erste Woche Winterpokal der 2017/2018 Saison ist fast geschafft. Aktuell sind 6 Damen-Teams am Start und haben sich in folgende Reihenfolge eingegroovt:




















Dann macht mal alle fleißig so weiter und möge das Wetter mit uns sein 

P.S. Ich habe die Links so angepaßt, dass ihr beim draufklicken direkt zum Team springt, und nicht nur auf die allgemeine Seite des Winterpokals... wer will da schon hin?


----------



## Rennschnegge (5. November 2017)

@Aninaj, es gibt wohl noch ein Ladies Only-m97 Team auf Platz 62?
 Leider vor uns


----------



## Aninaj (5. November 2017)

Ja, das Team habe ich gesehen, allerdings habe ich noch keine der Teammitglieder je hier im Thread gesehen... was denkt ihr, soll ich sie mit aufnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## future27 (5. November 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, das Team habe ich gesehen, allerdings habe ich noch keine der Teammitglieder je hier im Thread gesehen... was denkt ihr, soll ich sie mit aufnehmen?



Ich finde schon - Konkurrenz belebt doch das Geschäft


----------



## nikka (6. November 2017)

Danke  dir, Aninaj , für die Mühe !

Die artic girls werden das Feld von hinten aufrollen, ihr werdet schon sehen....hihi....


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, das Team habe ich gesehen, allerdings habe ich noch keine der Teammitglieder je hier im Thread gesehen... was denkt ihr, soll ich sie mit aufnehmen?


Ich finde schön, daß wir hier unter uns sind. Unter uns im Sinne von wir schnattern miteinander und 'kennen' uns. Mir geht es nicht so um den Vergleich mit anderen - egal ob Männer- oder Frauenteams.
Wenn sie hier mitreden wollen, warum sollen sie sich dann nicht erstmal melden? 

Und genau: Danke Aninaj


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, das Team habe ich gesehen, allerdings habe ich noch keine der Teammitglieder je hier im Thread gesehen... was denkt ihr, soll ich sie mit aufnehmen?



Mir sind zwei der Teammitglieder vom Namen bekannt und ich glaube sie schon im LO gesehn zu haben 

aber sie dürfen gern hier mal Hallo sagen.


----------



## Aninaj (19. November 2017)

Aus welchem Grund auch immer, funktionieren zumindest bei mir die Team-Links in den Winterpokal nicht so richtig, daher für heute hier der aktuelle Stand (So, 19.11. 10:15 Uhr). Ich sortiere die Teams in der Reihenfolge nach den Punkten, wenn sich daran was ändert, seht ihr das direkt im Banner an den Punkten (soweit es denn immer aktualisiert wird):




















Das schaut doch bisher sehr gut aus. Weiter so 

Das "unbekannte" Damenteam nehmen wir auf, wenn sie überhaupt Interesse daran haben. Vielleicht wollen sie das ja auch gar nicht... Immer vorne weg zu fahren is denen vielleicht auch zu langweilig


----------



## Aninaj (26. November 2017)

Hier der aktuelle Stand nach den ersten 4 Wochen (26.11, 12:00).

Aus einem mir noch nicht erfindlichen Grund verändern sich die Banner-Links ständig (wer weiß da mehr, oder ist das nur bei mir so?) und daher schauen die Alten Einträge immer etwas traurig aus. Aber so habe ich immerhin einen Grund, hier wieder mal was zu posten 

Hab jetzt die aktuelle Platzierung und die von letzter Woche in Klammern hinzugefügt. Jeweils zwei Teams liegen nah beieinander, aber noch sind wir ja sozusagen in der Startphase und die schwierige Weihnachtszeit liegt noch vor uns. Aber, trotz des wirklich miesen Wetters dieses Jahr, seid ihr wirklich gut dabei! Weiter so. 

1 (2)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2 (1) 


3 (3 ) 


4 (4) 


5 (6) 


6 (5)


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2017)

Da war ich zu spät mit meiner heutigen Punktausbeute. Na, da haben wir dann etwas Vorsprung für nächste Woche.


----------



## Aninaj (26. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da war ich zu spät mit meiner heutigen Punktausbeute. Na, da haben wir dann etwas Vorsprung für nächste Woche.



Theoretisch, sollte der Banner immer die aktuelle Punktzahl anzeigen, funktioniert aber nicht richtig. So stimmen die Werte mit dem Post #97 überein, entsprechen aber nicht den aktuellen Werten... frag mich nicht...
Aber wenn's dich beruhigt, meine Punkte von heute sind auch noch nicht drin


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2017)

2017 nähert sich nun langsam aber sicher dem Ende. Ihr wart alle fleißig unterwegs und habt ordentlich Punkte gesammelt. Die Sofas haben richtig Gas gegeben und sich ganz frech an die Spitze gesetzt. Dahinter geht es etwas ruhiger, aber nicht weniger aktiv zu. Weiter so die Damen, auch im neuen Jahr!

In diesem Sinne, einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Bikejahr 2018!

1 (4)


2 (1) 


3 (2) 


4 (3) 


5 (6) 


6 (5)


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2017)

nächstes Mal nimmste unsere aktuellen Punkte noch mit gell 

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

*Winterpokal 2018/2019* - Es ist wieder so weit.

Am Start stehen diese Saison 6 Teams:





Ladies Only - Bayerische Moidla (2 freie Plätze)



ladies only - club handicap  (vollständig)



Ladies Only - der wilde Süden (vollständig)



Ladies Only - Rhein/Main (vollständig)



Ladies Only - SnowFlow (vollständig)



Ladies Only - Sofanordwand (1 freier Platz)

Wer also noch ein Team sucht, kann ja mal bei den beiden Teams anfragen, vielleicht paßt es ja.

Los geht es morgen, am 29.10.2018, einem Team beitreten / gründen könnt ihr noch bis zum 12.11.

Ich wünsche allen Ladies viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln und eine verletzungsfreie Wintersaison!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2018)

Bin leider in einem "one-lady-only-Team" am Start, kann also nur virtuell mitrennen 
Aber auch von mir allen Ladies viel Spaß und einen verletzungsfreien Winter.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2018)

Gibts kein Bullerbü dieses Jahr


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Bin leider in einem "one-lady-only-Team" am Start, kann also nur virtuell mitrennen
> Aber auch von mir allen Ladies viel Spaß und einen verletzungsfreien Winter.



Würdest du nicht zu den Bayrischen Moidla passen ?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> "one-lady-only-Team"


Sozusagen die Quotenfrau .
Duck und weg!

Und viel Spass beim Winterpokal, allseits!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gibts kein Bullerbü dieses Jahr


Doch, doch, das ist ja der Grund, warum die


Aninaj schrieb:


> Bayrischen Moidla


ohne mich auskommen müssen. Das hat man davon, wenn man nette Mitstreiter gefunden hat, auch wenn es Männer sind


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Quotenfrau .
> Duck und weg!


Warte, ich krieg dich gleich  ... Mist...schon weg. Hast du ein Glück, dass du immer so schnell bist


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> dass du immer so schnell bist


Was bekanntermassen beim WP *kein* Vorteil ist!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Was bekanntermassen beim WP *kein* Vorteil ist!


Also doch noch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2018)

Viel Spaß uns allen


----------



## nikka (6. November 2018)

OMG!! Ich habe den Start verpasst! Das gibts doch gar nicht.
Wo wäre denn noch ein Plätzchen für eine versierte WP-Aktivistin frei??


----------



## karmakiller (6. November 2018)

...und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo unsere Arctic-Ladies-Fleißigste abgeblieben ist 
Ich hoffe du kommst noch irgendwo unter - das Team kann sich über viele Punkte freuen


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2018)

Ich muss das jetzt mal klarstellen: @sommerfrische, ist unsere Cheffin und hat sich ein starkes Team angelacht.

Wir fangen schwach an und lassen dann stark nach!


----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2018)

nikka schrieb:


> OMG!! Ich habe den Start verpasst! Das gibts doch gar nicht.
> Wo wäre denn noch ein Plätzchen für eine versierte WP-Aktivistin frei??


Hmm, nirgends mehr was frei? In unserem Team-Thread vom letzten Jahr hatte sich @samafa auch schon gemeldet, nachdem ich euch eigentlich schon als verschollen aufgegeben hatte. Für den Fall, dass sich kein freier Platz findet, vielleicht gründet ihr zusammen noch ein weiteres Team, wenn es einmal gegründet ist, finden sich ja evtl. noch weitere Mitstreiter/innen. Liebe Grüße Heike


----------



## xsusix (7. November 2018)

bei uns wär noch ein Platz frei 
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/58
@WarriorPrincess @greenhorn-biker @M_on_Centurion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (11. November 2018)

Lieben Danke Heike, aber da ich das ganze verpennt habe, habe ich jetzt für mich entschlossen diese Jahr die einsame Wölfin zu sein.
Die anderen Teammitglieder sind ja schon uneinholsambar, für mich, weit.
Wünsche euch allen, einen gelungenen Winterpokal und möge die Kraft in den Beinen mit euch sein

LG Sandra


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. November 2018)

Bis morgen abend können noch Teammitglieder aufgenommen werden...


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

So, ich hab den hier mal wieder ausgegraben (hab ja sonst nix zu tun  🤪) und wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich eine Reha-Gruppe im WP gegründet habe.

Gruppe = jede(r) kann mitmachen und es gibt keine TN -Beschränkung

Also, für alle die aktuell angeschlagen sind und daher vielleicht in keinem Team mitfahren wollen, kommt in die Reha Gruppe:






						Reha-BikerInnen - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




Also, Doppelstunde Physio buchen und ab geht's mit den Punkten im WP


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2022)

Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehn, gute Idee 

Gruppen​Beliebig viele Leute können sich in Gruppen zusammenschließen, jede*r kann in beliebig vielen Gruppen dabei sein.
Gruppen können jederzeit erstellt werden, man kann jederzeit beitreten oder sie wieder verlassen.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehn, gute Idee
> 
> Gruppen​Beliebig viele Leute können sich in Gruppen zusammenschließen, jede*r kann in beliebig vielen Gruppen dabei sein.
> Gruppen können jederzeit erstellt werden, man kann jederzeit beitreten oder sie wieder verlassen.


Eine Ladies Only Gruppe gibt es auch:






						Ladies Only - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2022)

Ich brauch zum Glück keine Reha, nur ab und zu nen Tritt in den Allerwertesten 

Allen Verletzten, Wiedergenesenden und sonstigen aufm Weg wieder nach oben Ladies viel Spaß und wieder fit werden und tolle Touren


----------



## HeikeK (8. November 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eine Ladies Only Gruppe gibt es auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, heißt dass, wir melden uns alle ausser in unseren Teams in der  Gruppe an und haben dann eine große gemeinsame Auswertung, aber im Team bleibt alles wie immer?


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2022)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Hmm, heißt dass, wir melden uns alle ausser in unseren Teams in der  Gruppe an und haben dann eine große gemeinsame Auswertung, aber im Team bleibt alles wie immer?


So die Idee ☺️

Man kann nur in einem Team, aber in beliebig vielen Gruppen sein. Und das Team ist davon unberührt.


----------



## Aninaj (19. November 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eine Ladies Only Gruppe gibt es auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Mädels. Für jeden Pups bekommt man im Winterpokal ne Nachricht, die man umständlich wegklicken muss, aber wenn jemand in der Gruppe zur Teilnahme anfragt, dann gibt's darauf keinen Hinweis 😕

Hab heute zufällig mal reingeschaut und eure Anfragen gesehen, sollten jetzt alle freigeschaltet sein... 😅


----------

